# Problem with Nik software bundle



## rpn4 (Dec 9, 2010)

I use LR 3.2 with Windows 7.  I had the software bundle installed and working and then downloaded another plug-in to try.  This erased my fusion 2 express external editor.  I then added back the fusion express as a external editor and now when I click it, it just keeps reinstalling the fusion express and does not present a list of the individual software programs.  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling fusion express as well as reinstallin two of the Topaz programs, all without success.  The file that fusion express lists as the editor is: edit in fusion 2_setup_ext.exe, which is the only file in the Docs folder of fusion express.  I'm not sure what the problem is but I would greatly appreciate any suggestions.    Thanks in advance.  RPN4


----------



## happycranker (Dec 10, 2010)

Well I can only surmise that the exe file you are pointing too is the set up file, not the program executable. The file name points this out, there should be another exe file in the directory structure which has the correct one?


----------



## rpn4 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Problem fixed*



happycranker said:


> Well I can only surmise that the exe file you are pointing too is the set up file, not the program executable. The file name points this out, there should be another exe file in the directory structure which has the correct one?


 
Thanks Peter.  I figured it out last night and found the correct file.  It now works great.  Thanks for your help.


----------

